# [SOLVED] Help with 'Redirect Loop' on website.



## jimmytj (May 1, 2008)

Ok, I started setting up a website last night for a gaming clan. However I have an extremely annoying problem. Whenever I go to set the redirect through the websites cpanel from http://irishrangers.org to http://irishrangers.org/main/news.php it causes problems on mozilla firefox but not on the IE. Now, I know it's not to do with my computer settings as it happens on other peoples computers as well, the error is a *'redirect loop'* error and I have no idea how to fix it so I can make use of the redirect and allow people with firefox (like me) to use it. If anybody could give me some help it would be great.

the website is http://irishrangers.org

Thanks,


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Help with 'Redirect Loop' on website.*

Hi,

Here is what I am getting when I go to your site. Not the news site.









I don't think that this what I am supposed to see.

Cheers!


----------



## jimmytj (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Help with 'Redirect Loop' on website.*

Well, it shouldn't do that anymore I don't think. It was doing that as I'd removed the redirect because of the error, however I contacted the hosts and they put in a different redirect so whenever somebody goes to www.irishrangers.org they are redirected. So the problem's solved now.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Help with 'Redirect Loop' on website.*

Hi,

Your right the redirect is now fixed. Glad that you were able to fix this on your own. I will mark this thread as solved for you.

Cheers!


----------

